# Was sind die wärmste Handschuhe die gibt?



## Muo (19. November 2011)

Ich kriech mit meine Vaude Handschuhe immer kalte Flossen im Winter.

Deshalb meine frage: Was sind die wärmste Handschuhe die gibt?

Bitte jetzt nicht mit so mittelmäßgen ScheiB ankommen und sagen, ...ey ich habe die **** von *****, die finde ich total gut...

Ich will nur die wärmste und nix als die wärmste wissen.


----------



## Die_Allianz (19. November 2011)

hier mit 3 Stufen elektrischer Heizung
http://www.columbia.com/Menâs-Bugaglove-Max-Electricâ¢/SM7867,default,pd.html#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. November 2011)

oder etwas günstiger:
http://www.thermogloves.eu/


----------



## saturno (19. November 2011)

Muo schrieb:


> Ich kriech mit meine Vaude Handschuhe immer kalte Flossen im Winter.
> 
> Deshalb meine frage: Was sind die wärmste Handschuhe die gibt?
> 
> ...



ich schmeiss mich weg, saugeiler fred sicher mit goggle translator ins "deutsche" übersetzt


----------



## Muo (19. November 2011)

Ok. Aber bitte nix mit Elektrick posten. Das kann man sich selber machen. kaufst du elektriche Sohlen bei Aldi und bastelst das an die Handschuhe.

Ich spreche hier von normalen BIKEhandschuhen was ich suche!


----------



## saturno (19. November 2011)

Muo schrieb:


> Ok. Aber bitte nix mit Elektrick posten. Das kann man sich selber machen. kaufst du elektriche Sohlen bei Aldi und bastelst das an die Handschuhe.
> 
> Ich spreche hier von normalen BIKEhandschuhen was ich suche!



dann kauf dir finalgon f in der apotheke und du hast nie wieder kalte finger, garantiert.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. November 2011)

Finalgon bevorzuge ich auch
Dabei das Augenreiben nicht vergessen, dann braucht man auch keine Brille mehr.


----------



## yellow_ö (19. November 2011)

Specialized Sub Zero (Fingerlinge).
So warm, dass ich die eigentlich fast nie anziehe, weil ich die Teile  vollschwitze und sie dann feucht und später kalt werden.
Normalerweise hab ich die nur nachm rauskommen aus ner Hütte und der folgenden Abfahrt an.


... ich hab aber noch ein älteres Modell, wo es keine Innen- & Außenhand gab ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. November 2011)

wenn es nicht elektrisch sein darf reichen auch irgendwelche wattierten Skihandschuhe eine Nummer größer und dazu ein paar Fleeceinnenhandschuhe als Isolierung oder sowas in fertig:

http://www.plutosport.de/shop/Hands...ontent=datafeed&utm_campaign=googleshoppingde

Der ist superwarm!...natürlich eher was für gripshift. 

by the way Muo!!...beschreib bitte mal wie Du elektrische Sohlen von Aldi in Handschuhe basteln willst...das wäre ein Extrathread wert.


----------



## Muo (19. November 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> by the way Muo!!...beschreib bitte mal wie Du elektrische Sohlen von Aldi in Handschuhe basteln willst...das wäre ein Extrathread wert.


 
Die Heissspriale ist nur vorn am Zähnbereich. Da schneidest du die Sohle dann ab. Eventell noch n lengeres Kabel dranlöten. Fättisch!  Der Hacken ist halt das Kabelgefriemel das will ich nicht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. November 2011)

Ich dachte, das wäre ein Witz...Hast Du das schon mal ausprobiert und bist Du damit wirklich gefahren? Im Ernst: wenn Du beim jetzigen Wetter schon kalte Flossen hast, solltest Du mal Deinen Stoffwechsel checken (Ernährung, Schlaf). In der Regel kannst Du jetzt irgendwelche Winterhandschuhe nehmen..da brauchste nicht die "wärmsten".

Bei Temperaturen unter -10° helfen eigentlich nur Unterhandschuhe zusätzlich zu Dickeren und vorher Aufwärmen..Teetrinken. Aufwärmprogramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muo (19. November 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das wäre ein Witz...Hast Du das schon mal ausprobiert und bist Du damit wirklich gefahren?


 
Näh. Bin eher ein Brain. Sollte ich ein Patent anmelden?


----------



## FXP_Freak (19. November 2011)

WÜrde mal behaupten das die http://www.active-out.eu/PEARL-IZUMI-PRO-Barrier-WxB-3x1-warme-wasserdichte-Fahrradhandschuhe
darauf zutreffen. Ich hab mir die vorgestern bestellt und werde mal falls gewünscht feedback geben wie sie sind 
http://www.active-out.eu/PEARL-IZUMI-PRO-Barrier-WxB-3x1-warme-wasserdichte-Fahrradhandschuhe


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. November 2011)

Muo schrieb:


> Näh. Bin eher ein Brain. Sollte ich ein Patent anmelden?



Ja mach mal aber halt mich bitte auf dem Laufenden..ist ja eine ganz neue Idee von Dir.


----------



## thegood (19. November 2011)

Generelle Empfehlung bei Winterhandschuhen : Hestra !
Haben auch Bike Handschuhe im Angebot,aber noch nicht getestet.
http://hestragloves.com/de/gloves/mtb-bike/czone-bike/


----------



## Orcschatten (20. November 2011)

Hi! 

Ich kann die 661 - Transition Handschuhe empfehlen, haben sehr guten Grip + sind super angenehm warm.


----------



## Muo (20. November 2011)

orcschatten schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> Ich kann die 661 - transition handschuhe empfehlen, haben sehr guten grip + sind super angenehm warm.


 
:d




			
				muo schrieb:
			
		

> bitte jetzt nicht mit so mittelmäßgen scheib ankommen und sagen, ...ey ich habe die **** von *****, die finde ich total gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (20. November 2011)

... dann solltest du deine anforderungen und no-gos mal genauer definieren ...


----------



## Muo (20. November 2011)

Bist du blind? Das schreibt ich doch oben!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. November 2011)

Muo schrieb:


> Bist du blind? Das schreibt ich doch oben!



oh ja, das schreibtest du ja oben.


----------



## Muo (20. November 2011)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> WÜrde mal behaupten das die http://www.active-out.eu/PEARL-IZUMI-PRO-Barrier-WxB-3x1-warme-wasserdichte-Fahrradhandschuhe
> darauf zutreffen. Ich hab mir die vorgestern bestellt und werde mal falls gewünscht feedback geben wie sie sind


 

Die hier scheinen ja krass warm zu sein. Aber der Preis ist ja wohl Hammer! Ausserdem habe ich mit dem Laden schon extrem schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. November 2011)

da haste dann wohl pech gehabt.

aber hey, kopf hoch. vielleicht gibt es die handschuhe ja noch in einem anderen shop zu kaufen.


und der nächste thread heißt dann "hilfe, meine hände schwitzen. ich suche handschuhe, aber nicht die wärmsten".


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> da haste dann wohl pech gehabt.
> 
> aber hey, kopf hoch. vielleicht gibt es die handschuhe ja noch in einem anderen shop zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Einfach nur


----------



## Sentilo (21. November 2011)

Für die Antarktis: http://www.tadvgear.com/page34.htm

Für deutsche Winter:


----------



## argh (21. November 2011)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> Specialized Sub Zero (Fingerlinge).
> So warm, dass ich die eigentlich fast nie anziehe, weil ich die Teile  vollschwitze und sie dann feucht und später kalt werden.
> Normalerweise hab ich die nur nachm rauskommen aus ner Hütte und der folgenden Abfahrt an.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass ich mich auch mal wieder für die entscheiden werde.


----------



## Hohemark (21. November 2011)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> WÜrde mal behaupten das die http://www.active-out.eu/PEARL-IZUMI-PRO-Barrier-WxB-3x1-warme-wasserdichte-Fahrradhandschuhe
> darauf zutreffen. Ich hab mir die vorgestern bestellt und werde mal falls gewünscht feedback geben wie sie sind


 
Ist ja ein stolzer Preis.

Bin an deinen Erfahrungen sehr interessiert. Berichte wen du sie hast.


----------



## sackstand (21. November 2011)

glaubt ihr immernoch das der Fred ernst gemeint ist?
so deppert wie der TE kann doch echt keiner sein ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

